# CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case



## Slaan (2. November 2014)

*CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Hey!

Hatte mich heute ran gesetzt meinen neuen PC zusammenzuschrauben (hier wurde mir schon gut von euch geholfen beim Zusammenstellen der Teile) und bin auf zwei unerwartete Probleme gestoßen:

1. Der mitgelieferte CPU Box-Kühle ist völliger Müll. Ich hatte ihn fest aufm MoBo verbaut (hatte seicht versucht ihn abzunehmen und dabei hatte ich das MoBo leicht mitangehoben, diese komischen Plastikschrauben waren korrekt verschraubt) und hatte beim installieren der restlichen Teile gemerkt das er noch etwas gewackelt hat. Fester habe ich die Plastikschrauben jedoch nicht anziehen können also war mein erster Gedanke "wird schon passen". Als ich dann fertig war und den PC aufrecht gestellt hab, ist der Kühler dann plötzlich abgefallen >_<.
Also möcht ich einen neuen Kühler und bevor ich mich wegen dem Kühler jetzt 2 Wochen mit Rücksendung etc rumschlage dacht ich mir, dass gleich ein vernünftiger her könnte, ich hab jedoch keinerlei Ahnung was es da so gibt.
Ansprüche hab ich nicht, außer das es möglichst billig sein soll. Ein Leiser wär natürlich auch gut . Der Sockel auf den er soll ist ein 1150er Intel für einen i5-4460 Chip, das MoBo ein H81M-Plus.

2. Der im Case vorgesehen Slot für meine SSD (2,5") ist mehr oder wenig es unten am Boden anschrauben. Dort angeschraubt habe ich jedoch keinen Platz das Stromkabel anzuschließen, da keines der vom Antec 450W kommenden Kabel als Endkabel einen Satastecker hat (zwischendrin ja, aber die Endstecker sind alle 4x Molex Stecker). Bei den Zwischensteckern kann ich die Kabel nicht so stark biegen dass ich den Anschluss ganz unten im Gehäuse anschließen kann >_<.
Also benötige ich noch irgendeinen 2,5"->3,5" adapter damit ich es weiter oben anbringen kann, habe aber auch hier keine Ahnung was es so gibt. Reicht irgendein billig gestellt aus oder gibt es da etwas auf das man aufpassen müsste? Also irgendwie sowas http://www.amazon.com/Icy-Dock-EZConvert-2-5-Inch-Converter/dp/B002Z2QDNE

Danke schonmal für Antworten .


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

1. EKL Brocken Eco oder noch günstiger Sella, wobei ich in dem Fall falsche Montage unterstellen würde, die Boxed Kühler sind schon ganz brauchbar.

2. Es gibt auch Einbaurahmen für ein paar € bei ebay, die tuns auch. Allerdings ist ne SSD so leicht, dass man die mit Klebeband im Gehäuse befestigen kann. Ich hab eine einfach auf einer Seite in einem 3,5" Schacht angeschraubt, hält Bombe.

14$ (?) würde ich dafür nie ausgeben.


----------



## Slaan (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Danke für die zügige Antwort .

1. Ich schau mir die zwei von dir genannten gleich mal an. 
Was könnte ich denn falsch montiert haben beim boxed Kühler? Ist jetzt wirklich kein anspruchvolles Teil draufzuschrauben ^^. Sollte ich es nochmal versuchen mit dem boxed Kühler? Die Wärmeleitpaste ist jetzt halt verteilt auf CPU+Kühler, ist das ein problem? (wenn ich einen anderen Kühler draufmache sollte ich wohl die alte Paste abmachen?)

2. Ja 14$ schienen auch mir zuviel, daher hab ich hier erstmal gefragt. Innerhalb der 3,5" Slots kann ich sie nicht seitlich reinmachen (hatte ich auch versucht ) da sie Schienen zum drauflegen von 3,5" laufwerke haben. Dieser zusätliche Abstand wird dann zum verhängniss. Aber vielleicht kann ich sie nicht innerhalb, sondern außerhalb der 3,5" irgendwie anbringen *gruebel*, morgen mal schauen. Danke jedenfalls für den Kommentar .

MfG


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

1. Wenn ich mich an meine letzte Montage richtig erinnere hab ich erstmal gegen die Pfeilrichtung gedreht, aufgesetzt und dann einen Pin nach dem anderen reingedrückt.  Danach sitzt der echt fest.. vielleicht war irgendwas nicht richtig eingerastet. 

2. Wie gesagt, gibts auch für 2-3€. Kabelbinder tuns auch.. oder in nem 5,25" Schacht.

Edit: Das Bild kennst du? 
http://www.zalman.com/images/productinfo/case/t4/T4_23.jpg


----------



## Pegasos (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Sockel 1155 CPU Einbau und Kühler MontageanleitungTurnGeek


----------



## Slaan (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Hm, kann sein das da etwas nicht richtig eingerastet war.... wobei ich fest der Überzeugung bin das ich es richtig gemacht hab. Ich versuchs morgen (oder wann ich Zeit finde) einfach nochmal und mach es Schritt für Schritt nach Pegasos's link um sicher zu gehen.

Kann das jetzt ein Problem mit der Wärmeleitpaste geben? Sie ist ja jetzt "verteilt" auf Kühler und CPU und zumindest der CPU ist ja an der freien luft (Kühler ist zurück in der Box vorerst).

Danke für die Kommentare .

€dit: Das Bild von Rapante_Rapante kannte ich noch nicht, bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher was es mir sagen soll ^^. Laut Anleitung vom Case ist die einzige Stelle für 2,5" SSD's am Boden des Case's was, wie geschrieben, nicht erreichbar für die entsprechenden Kabelstecker. In den 3,5" Buchten hatte ich es auch versucht, aber durch die schienen ist dort auch kein Platz. Vielleicht könnte ich es oben ans Case irgendwie schrauben, da dort auch Löcher für einen eventuellen Kühler sind, da wäre dann aber schon sehr improvosiert und ich weiß nicht wie gut das für den Airflow ist wenn ich das einfach "zu" mache mit ner SSD.

Was mir da auch einfällt: Ich war überrascht das das Netzteil ganz unten ins Case kommt und der Lüfter vom Netzteil einfach ins Gehäuse bläst, bzw genauer gesagt gegen die Graphikkarte. Ist das normal? Kann das irgendwie zu einem Problem werden?

Danke für alle Antworten nochmal  Ihr helft ungemein .


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Das mit der WLP sollte kein Problem sein, notfalls musst du halt welche kaufen. Probiers erstmal so.. 

Naja, du hast dir wohl das Zalman T4 gekauft? Das ist von der Zalman Website und zeigt wo man SSDs installieren kann. 

Hat das Gehäuse rein zufällig unterm Netzteil ein Loch in Lüftergröße im Boden? Eigentlich sollte es die Luft von außen ansaugen und nach hinten ausblasen, quasi ein eigener Luftkreislauf, ist besser fürs Netzteil.


----------



## Slaan (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Ok, also erstmal so probieren, irgend n Prog zur Temperaturüberprüfung holen und schauen.. sofern es überhaupt an mir lag und nicht die Schrauben des lüfters defekt sind .

Ich hab mir jetzt den CoolerMaster N300 geholt (Cooler Master: N300), auf der Seite sieht man beim ersten Bild bei der Nummer 6 wo ungefähr die SSD hin soll.

Das Netzteil hat nach unten und nachten hinten auf "offene" Bereiche zum Luftrauspusten(korrespondiert mit dem Gehäuse), der große Ventilator zeigt halt nach oben ins Gehäuse selbst rein. Kann gut sein das die Luft am Ende nach unten/hinten geblasen wird, auf anhieb sah es halt komisch aus 

Danke für die Beiträge .


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Prime95 und core temp z. B. 

Das mit dem Gehäuse wäre mal ne interessante Info gewesen. ;p

Der große Ventilator saugt an und sollte nach unten zeigen.


----------



## Slaan (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Haha ja, als du vom Zalman T4 gesprochen hast ist mir gleich eingefallen das diese Info hätte in den Startpost gehört .

Netzteil hab ich mir grad nochmal angeschaut, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ihn umdrehen kann, da die Schrauben hinten dann wohl nicht passen. Werds das nächste mal das ich Zeit habe aber nochmal austesten. Der Schriftzug ist so wie er jetzt drin ist auch "richtig rum". Mal schauen .


----------



## Slaan (9. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

*Bump*

Danke für all Eure Hinweise . Habe das Netzteil jetzt umgedreht (bin mir da immernoch unsicher, aber was kann da schon schiefgehen? ), n neuen Lüfter geholt (zwei der "Schrauben" beim alten boxed lüfter waren defekt) von nem Freund, ist der gleiche boxed und sitzt jetzt fest auf der CPU und die SSD hat jetzt auch ne schnugglige Schiene.

Und kaum meint man fertig mit allem zu sein, fällt einem auf das die alten DVD Laufwerke die man "nur" IDE Anschlüsse haben und das neue Mobo diese natürlich nicht unterstützt >_<. 

Kann ich mir da einfach einen Adapter beim K&M oder so am Montag holen? Irgendwas auf das ich aufpassen muss? Hab n 3er IDE kabel (also mit 3 Anschlüssen), ist es möglich beide Laufwerke miteinander zu verbinden und den 3. Anschluss per Adapter in einen der SATA Ports zu stecken?

Dieses Kabel hab ich: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder brauch ich eventuell zwei Adapter? Sata 3.0 oder 6.0? (IDE wird vermutlich gar nicht mehr als 3 GB liefern oder?). Kann man notfalls einen SATA3.0 an SATA6.0 anstecken? Meine alte HDD hat nur einen "7pol. Serial-ATA/300" anschluss, was ja glaub ich ein SATA3 ist. Da ich nur 2 SATA3.0 anschlüsse am Mobo hab wird das etwas knapp wenn ich auch die DVD Laufwerke seperat anstecken müsste.

Danke schomal für eure erneute Hilfe 

€dit: Gibt es bei SATA unterschiede beim Kabel? Habe jetzt zwei SATA Kabel vom neuen Mobo (wohl 6.0er, wollt das aber nochmal nachlesen) und eins vom alten Mobo (keine Ahnung was für ein Kabel, steht nur "Serial ATA" drauf), würde das vom alten auch 6.0 liefern?

€dit2: Grad den Artikel gefunden: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fe..._down_your_data_transfers_max_pc_investigates. Scheint bei den Kabeln also keinen Unterschied zu geben oder?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Das Netzteil sollte jetzt nen eigenen Luftkreislauf haben.. 

Wieso kaufst du ein Board mit 2 Sata Anschlüssen wenn du schon vorher weisst dass du 4 anschließen willst? 

Schick das Board zurück, kauf dir eins mit 4 oder mehr Sata Anschlüssen und investier 12€ in einen Sata DVD Brenner, IDE Hardware kann man so langsam mal entsorgen..

An einem Sata Anschluss kann man auch nur ein Gerät anschließen, beim Strom sieht es anders aus. Gibt zwar PCIe Erweiterungskarten aber das kommt dich imo ähnlich teuer wie n besseres Mainboard und n neuer DVD Brenner.


----------



## Slaan (9. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Danke für die Antwort 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das Netzteil sollte jetzt nen eigenen Luftkreislauf haben..



Ich werd es jetzt auch erstmal so belassen .



> Wieso kaufst du ein Board mit 2 Sata Anschlüssen wenn du schon vorher weisst dass du 4 anschließen willst?



Es hat ingesamt 4 Stück, 2x 3.0 und 2x 6.0. 2 DVD Laufwerke, 1 SSD und 1 HDD = 4 Anschlüsse, nur an die verschiedenen Standards hab ich dummerweise nicht gedacht >_<



> Schick das Board zurück, kauf dir eins mit 4 oder mehr Sata Anschlüssen und investier 12€ in einen Sata DVD Brenner, IDE Hardware kann man so langsam mal entsorgen..



Joa n neuen DVD Brenner zu holen hatte ich mir dann auch überlegt, wenn ich das mit Adapter für 3 Euro lösen kann wäre mir das aber generell lieber. Viel mach ich nicht mit ihnen (vermutlich werde ich mir auch erstmal nur ein Adapter holen wenn ich zwei brauchen würde), aber für die Installation von Windows und diverser Spiele braucht man halt was .



> An einem Sata Anschluss kann man auch nur ein Gerät anschließen, beim Strom sieht es anders aus. Gibt zwar PCIe Erweiterungskarten aber das kommt dich imo ähnlich teuer wie n besseres Mainboard und n neuer DVD Brenner.


 
Ja ne neue PCI Karte wäre übertrieben, da würde ich mir schneller n neues DVD Laufwerk holen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Okay, dann warum kaufst du eins mit 4 Slots wenn du eher 6 brauchst? 

IDE auf Sata Adapter für 3€? Na, wenns das gibt.. vielleicht gibts auf ebay auch günstig gebrauchte Sata Brenner?


----------



## Slaan (9. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Naja ich brauch ja keine 6, sondern theoretisch nur 4   (1x hdd, 1x ssd, 2x DVD Laufwerk/Brenner). Die SSD wird ja über den 6.0er Anschluss laufen, die Frage ist ob die ein DVD Laufwerk oder die HDD auch an den 6er anstecken kann obwohl die kaum soviel leisten werden?

Die 3€ für den Adapter waren mal so rausgeworfen, hab auf amazon einen gesehen der ~5ish Euro kostet. Wär mir auch lieber als 20€ für ein neues Laufwerk... mal schauen was sie morgen da haben im Shop, würde ungern noch ne Woche warten bis ich das System tatsächlich zum laufen bekomme ^^.

Btw: Ist es normal das die GraKa Ventilatoren nicht direkt angehen? Gehäuselüfter+CPU Lüfter liefen sofort an als ich den Rechner angeschalten hab, die GraKa Lüfter haben sich aber nicht bewegt (war auch kein Monitor oder ähnliches angeschlossen). Die Leuchten bei der GraKa waren aber an. 

Außerdem hat der Rechner beim anmachen nicht gepipst, was ich auch eher kurios fand. Ich dacht es piept einmal wenn alles ok ist?

Werd wenn ich das nächste mal Zeit hab ein Monitor anstecken und schauen was er sagt, heut schaff ichs nichtmehr.

Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Theoretisch..^^

Ob 3 oder 6 ist egal, einzelne Geräte lasten das noch lange nicht aus. 

Brauchts echt 2 DVD Laufwerke? Ich würde wie gesagt bei ebay nach nem gebrauchten Brenner suchen, die sind eigentlich nichts wert weil man neue schon für 10€ kriegt. Bin einfach kein Freund dieser Bastellösungen, wenn dann die Datenübertragung nicht klappt und brennen fehlschlägt etc.. aber egal. 

Hast du überhaupt nen Pieper angeschlossen? Ab Werk piepen neue Mainboards nicht mehr, kann man aber aktivieren. Ob man das braucht..^^

Was die Grafikkarte angeht, braucht die Stromstecker? Normalerweise sollte die direkt anlaufen, kann aber auch sein dass sie erst richtig läuft wenn Treiber drauf sind.


----------



## Slaan (9. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Theoretisch..^^



Wie alles ist 



> Ob 3 oder 6 ist egal, einzelne Geräte lasten das noch lange nicht aus.



Ok, also ist dann die Leitung einfach nicht ausgelastet - damit könnt ich leben .



> Brauchts echt 2 DVD Laufwerke? Ich würde wie gesagt bei ebay nach nem gebrauchten Brenner suchen, die sind eigentlich nichts wert weil man neue schon für 10€ kriegt. Bin einfach kein Freund dieser Bastellösungen, wenn dann die Datenübertragung nicht klappt und brennen fehlschlägt etc.. aber egal.



Brauchts natürlich nicht, aber wenn man sie schon hat ... ^^ Wäre halt schade es wegzuwerfen wenn es noch geht, man muss ja nicht unnötig Elektroschrott in die Welt setzen .



> Hast du überhaupt nen Pieper angeschlossen? Ab Werk piepen neue Mainboards nicht mehr, kann man aber aktivieren. Ob man das braucht..^^



Muss man da was anschließen? ^^ Hab eigentlich alles an Kabeln was ich die Griffel bekommen ans Mobo angsteckt (außer den Frontlüfter, da ist irgendwie kein Stecker mehr für aufm Mainboard ;_, etwas das "Pieper" heißt ist mir dabei nicht untergekommen . Wenn aber neue (hab ein asus H81M-PLUS) gar nichtmehr von Haus aus piepen bin ich beruhigt .



> Was die Grafikkarte angeht, braucht die Stromstecker? Normalerweise sollte die direkt anlaufen, kann aber auch sein dass sie erst richtig läuft wenn Treiber drauf sind.


 
Ja braucht sie (r280), Eine rote Leuchte die da drauf ist, ist auch an, also Strom bekommt sie. Nur Lüfter laufen noch nicht. Werds mir die Tage dann mal mit nem Monitor anschauen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Klar, alte Hardware lange verwenden macht Sinn. Aber der Adapter muss auch produziert werden. ;p

Ja, bei "Speaker". Auf dem MB verbaut gibts die kaum noch und auch bei Gehäusen werden die immer seltener mitgeliefert.

Für den Lüfter könntest du dir mit einem Y Kabel behelfen, gibts für 2€ auf ebay. 

Wenn du mal nen Monitor dran hattest sag Bescheid, irgendwann sollten die Lüfter mal laufen.^^


----------



## Slaan (11. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

So, nochmals: Vielen vielen Dank für deine/Eure Hilfe .

Habe mir heute ein neues DVD Laufwerk für 17 Ocken beim K&M geholt und nun läuft alles wie geschmiert . Adapter war leider grade keiner da und die Leute haben gemeint das es bei Adaptern von IDE auf Sata Probleme geben kann wenn man vom Laufwerk booten möchte. Neues Laufwerk ist natürlich auch ne Lösung.

War erst schockiert wie laut der PC wurde als ich begann Win7 zu installieren, bis ich gemerkt hab das es das billig DVD Laufwerk war >_<.  Die GraKa lief nicht richtig weil ich nur den 8 Pin Stecker angesteckt habe, wusste nicht das man sowohl den 8 pin alsauch den 6 Pin anstecken muss und bevor ich da zuviel Saft draufgeb hatte ich es erstmal nur mitm 8Pin versucht. Naja geht ja jetzt .

Noch eine Abschlussfrage hätte ich: Ich meine hier im Forum mal irgendwie n Link zu ner tollen Seite gesehen zu haben die so "Must haves" hat an Software, wo die ganze basic Software (Adope, VLC-Player, Core Temp etc) die man so braucht an einer Stelle schön übersichtlich hat. Hat den Link jemand zufällig für mich bzw eine alternativ gute Seite? Ich installier grad haufenweise Zeug manuell und bin mir sicher dass ich einige Hilfreiche Programme vergessen werde ^^

Danke


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Ich kenne viele dieser Seiten wie "die 100 besten Freeware Tools" oder so, imo aber ziemlich unsinnig. Dinge die ich regelmäßig brauche kenne ich, ansonsten informiere ich mich sobald ich was brauche. Wozu 30 Tools installieren wenn man nur 5 braucht? Wenns geht nehm ich immer ne portable Version.

DVD Laufwerke sind eigentlich immer laut, drehen ja auch ziemlich schnell.^^


----------



## Slaan (11. November 2014)

*AW: CPU lüfter und 2,5->3,5" case*

Ich seh mich auf anhieb nur was essentielles vergessen. Ich würd mir nicht nur die Tools runterladen weil sie dort aufgeführt werden sondern um kurz drüber zu schauen dass ich auch wirklich alles hab was ich schon immer hatte.... wenn das denn verständlich ist ^^. Aber das find ich schon so raus :p

Meine alten drehten sich nicht schnell, waren daher vergleichsweise leise. Ob das jetzt was gutes ist oder nicht, sei dahingestellt ^^. Danke nochmals für deine Hilfe


----------

